# Halloween -an official holiday



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ok saw this on facebook -a group is trying to get halloween to be an offical holiday
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2216472895&ref=nf

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/halloweenholiday/


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Whahoo!! 1031 24/7 brother!!
um... I mean, Yes a holiday would be nice.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm Halloween Zombie and I approve this message.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wait... I thought it WAS an official holiday?

Ooooh - they meant "NATIONAL" as in, like get a day off, close the post office and a lot of businesses so we can stay home and enjoy the holiday, holiday. I likes that!


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Wait... I thought it WAS an official holiday?


nope.... just found this out myself doing a trivia quiz...


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

its too bad its not...it sucks to have to go TOT'n with the kids the night before when we have to go to work and the kids have to go to school the next day...it always amazed me that it was not a statuatory holiday


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm in..thanks pyro


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Then I could get paid to miss work on 10/31, without digging into vacation time


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a great idea. I know some people don't celebrate Halloween but instead of complaining they could go out with their family and celebrate that way. This would be a good benefit.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Then we can have Jack Skeleton bring presents to all.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I Signed the Petition! 
I say Yes to Halloween being an Official Holiday! 
Love to Decorate, Bake, Cook and have FUN!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

> You don't believe the story of the Great Pumpkin? I thought little girls always believed everything that was told to them. I thought little girls were innocent and trusting.


I signed it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

almost forgot about canada and the uk
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/halloweenholidaycanada/
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/halloweenUK/


----------

